# How do you toggle Icelandic Characters onto the toolbar?



## bluetoonwithcarrotandnail

Can anybody give me the link on how to get
a windows xp computer to toggle icelandic
characters onto your keyboard?

thanks


----------



## Espenaes

I don't know if this is the proper forum to ask this, but anyways:

Go to Control Panel, Regional and Language Settings, click Languages tab, Details..., Add, Icelandic, OK and OK again.

You toggle the languages by pressing Alt+left Shift. 

This is the Icelandic keyboard layout.

PS: I translated the names of what you have to click from Spanish to English, so they may differ a bit, but I think you'll get it.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

There are also some detailed instruction in the Nordic forum resources FAQ, in the first post, although they refer to the US-international keyboard layout, which includes characters for the major European languages, and not just Icelandic.

In the same thread, post #4, there are also instructions on how to get the individual characters using Alt+number sequences, and an online keyboard for Icelandic characters.

/Wilma


----------



## Alxmrphi

Over time it's easy to remember all the characters the alt way, which I find the easiest, the only ones I don't know off by heart are capital ash and eth.
I do recommend learning the alt keys, I find switching keyboards all the time quite annoying


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Alxmrphi said:


> I find switching keyboards all the time quite annoying


I think the whole point with the US-international keyboard is that you wouldn't need to switch keyboard layouts at all. 

In any case, in XP I switch between Swedish, English and Spanish keyboard layouts by hitting Alt+Shift, and don't find that overly cumbersome - they're just a keystroke away... 

/Wilma


----------



## bluetoonwithcarrotandnail

I got the icelandic keyboard to work now but
how do you toggle on the letters in blue?  like
the letter 'I' with the accent over it?

thanks


----------



## Espenaes

First you have to press the diacritic mark, for example, the accute accent (which is next to Æ) and then the vowel. It's the same for the _ring _and the umlaut (˚ and ¨). First you press the diactricic mark, and next the vowel you want to write.

PS: you have to press Shift+˚ key to get the umlaut (next to 1 key).

About learning the characters the alt way, I have done it with Norwegian characters which are only six (æ, ø, å and the upper case), but there are much more Icelandic characters.


----------



## bluetoonwithcarrotandnail

Espenaes said:


> First you have to press the diacritic mark, for example,



where is the key for the diacritic mark?  this is a key isnt it


thanks


----------



## Espenaes

With "diacritic" I meant all the marks, ´, ˚ and ¨.

I'm glad I helped you


----------



## bluetoonwithcarrotandnail

here look at this


 ó

this came from ' and o

but

'i is all i can get instead of the ' over the letter i - as
in the word Simi (telephone)







any suggestions?



thanks


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

I can write Sími without any problems. However, make sure you still have the Icelandic keyboard active in your language settings: in the taskbar at the bottom of the screen, you should have a blue square with IS written in white (see here). If you have EN or something else, just click the square to pick the Icelandic one again. The result you just got is what I get with the English keyboard layout active...


/Wilma


----------



## bluetoonwithcarrotandnail

okay i managed to get this:


Í

i did ' and then shift+i



but the caps lock is not on and im getting uppercase only



any suggestions?



thanks


----------



## Espenaes

You don't have to hold Shift and press "i". That's why you get the upper case.

Press ´ and then i (without Shift holding) and you'll get í.


----------

